# Slab City Trading Circle and BBQ



## Matt Derrick (Dec 12, 2016)

In this video I take a look at the trading circle that happens every Saturday in Slab City. Also, my friend Balu is grilling a pig to share with folks in the slabs, and I end this day showing off just one of the many epic sunsets we get out here.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 13, 2016)

whoa pedals on our pirate ships! nice video man.


----------



## ped (Dec 13, 2016)

I love how they always got some random bullets for sale lol


----------



## Tude (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks cool!  and I missed that too hehe I missed a bunch of stuff


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 13, 2016)

love that sunset


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Dec 14, 2016)

Cool video man, looks like good times!


----------



## Multifaceted (Dec 25, 2016)

This had such a feel-good mood to it with the music you laid over it. Great editing, man! 
Next time, though, have pity on us poor souls that are without poppers.  That clip almost killed me. I wanted it so bad. Lol


----------

